# dose anyone know the name of my coral. ?



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

the photo is in my gallery i named it .help. The one on the upper right.. And can anyone tell me if i can move it . Its getting to close to the top of the water.



*edit* Added photo for clarity and one-stop shopping. -Scuff


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like a type of leather, though it's hard to tell with the photo. To answer your second question, yes, they can be easily moved/propagated. Simply take a sterilized, very sharp razor blade/hobby knife and cleanly cut through the stalk near the base. Take the now free-floating piece and wedge it in between some rocks lower in the tank, where it's going to get moderate flow, and within a few days it should attach itself.

Keep in mind that you may have new leathers growing from the stumps as well, which is fine; you'll just have twice the leathers you had before!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Scuff said:


> Looks like a type of leather, though it's hard to tell with the photo. To answer your second question, yes, they can be easily moved/propagated. Simply take a sterilized, very sharp razor blade/hobby knife and cleanly cut through the stalk near the base. Take the now free-floating piece and wedge it in between some rocks lower in the tank, where it's going to get moderate flow, and within a few days it should attach itself.
> 
> Keep in mind that you may have new leathers growing from the stumps as well, which is fine; you'll just have twice the leathers you had before!


+1


----------

